# Hard Drive Recommendations...



## SJAndrew (Sep 30, 2005)

I just received notice from NewEgg that the Hitachi drives I'm RMA'ing are no longer in stock and I will probably be offered a credit toward another drive (I've had to RMA 8 Hitachi drives now, so it obviously won't be a Hitachi...).

So, can you recommend a good 250-400GB drive for a dual-drive setup? I have my eyes on this one.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

The Western Digital would be fine. It has a 3 year warranty. Seagates have a 5 year warranty but are a bit noisier.


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

I've used the WD250 and the Seagate300 drives.

I concurr, the Seagates have a better warranty, and ~slightly noiser.

Try to get 8meg or 16meg cache, not the standard 2meg.

..


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

There really isn't enough difference between drive manufacturers to make a difference. I've used Maxtor, Seagate, Western Digital and Samsung with the same results.


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

First of all, lets stick with what I'm targeting:

*1TB, SATA 3.0 Gb/s*

What I'd like is are model numbers. Something along the lines of 'I am currently using _this_, and it works' or 'absolutely do not get _this_'.

One that keeps popping up is WD10EACS. Is this any good? Yes? No? Tolerable?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I know you're targeting 1TB, but NewEgg has a WD 750GB SATA drive for $149, the WD7500AAKS. The 1TB drives I've seen are at least $100 more. Thiis drive gave me 96 HD hours in my S3. Set acoustic mode to 128, and it's nice and quiet. Used it for about a month and had no issues.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> I just received notice from NewEgg that the Hitachi drives I'm RMA'ing are no longer in stock and I will probably be offered a credit toward another drive (I've had to RMA 8 Hitachi drives now, so it obviously won't be a Hitachi...).
> 
> So, can you recommend a good 250-400GB drive for a dual-drive setup? I have my eyes on this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I recently bought the WD AV 250GB drive from NewEgg. They now have it in 320GB. It's very quiet, and they say it's designed for DVR's


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

lafos said:


> I know you're targeting 1TB, but NewEgg has a WD 750GB SATA drive for $149, the WD7500AAKS. The 1TB drives I've seen are at least $100 more. Thiis drive gave me 96 HD hours in my S3. Set acoustic mode to 128, and it's nice and quiet. Used it for about a month and had no issues.


Thanks for the number, and 96 hrs is certainly way more than what I have now.

Still, regardless of the price, is WD10EACS acceptable as far as heat and noise are concerned. Will TiVo handle a drive this size?


----------

